# Dooney & Bourke Mambo



## sweetxxglamour (Jan 17, 2007)

*I really want to buy this bag as a gift to myself on my birthday.  I think its cute but I was wondering what you guys probably thought of it.  Do very many people like Dooney anymore?  I feel like I'm the only one and I really don't like the monogram bags though...*

*Dooney & Bourke: Mambo*


----------



## amoona (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally I hate Dooney & Bourke. I feel like they all (mainly the monogram bags) look like plastic and they look like they're trying so hard to be like Gucci or LV or Dior. I also hate Coach for that same reason.

I've never seen this bag in person so idk how it looks other then the picture. As for if anyone like D & B anymore ... well the only people I know with a D & B purse is my 14 year old cousin.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 17, 2007)

I LOVE Dooney & Bourke, but that shouldn't influence your decision to buy the bag.  As someone else's opinion shouldn't influence your own.  If you like the buy, then buy the bag and be happy with your decision to purchase it.  If no one else likes it, tough cookies for them.  You didn't buy the bag to please others, but to please yourself.

But then again, that's just my opinion.  Do what you believe is best for you.  Personally, I like the bag.


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Personally I hate Dooney & Bourke. I feel like they all (mainly the monogram bags) look like plastic and they look like they're trying so hard to be like Gucci or LV or Dior. I also hate Coach for that same reason.

I've never seen this bag in person so idk how it looks other then the picture. As for if anyone like D & B anymore ... well the only people I know with a D & B purse is my 14 year old cousin._

 
So do you just basically not like American designer brands?  I mean I'm not too hot about monogram bags period regardless if its LV or Gucci.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 17, 2007)

I love D & B purses!


----------



## amoona (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetxxglamour* 

 
_So do you just basically not like American designer brands?  I mean I'm not too hot about monogram bags period regardless if its LV or Gucci._

 
Well you asked if people like D & B right? So I let you know that I personally don't. I don't care where it's made I just personally have never come across a D & B bag. Based on design not on where the company is based. I guess you didn't want any negative feedback on D & B.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2007)

I like that style. It's simple and practical. D&B makes something for everyone in various price ranges, which is what I like. The gimmicky all-over print bags were obviously targeted to the younger audience, but I favor many of their leather bags and solid colored purses and the prices are moderate. Honestly, I bought an LV Speedy last July after wanting one for so long and will probably not buy another. I'm glad I FINALLY got one, but I feel like I spent $600 on hype 'cause it's not all that.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 18, 2007)

very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i like d&b, just not the monogram/bumble bee/heart crap ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the all leather and cabriolet bags are quite nice.. go for it!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

I love D&B ! and that bag is cute

And if you Like it go for it! do whats best for you , not everyone else! Because in the end.. *YOU *liking it is all that matters.

There arent too many knock offs of D&B bags, Ive actually only seen One.. NOT like L.V or Chanel

I personally Hate LV bags, I think they look like old grandma bags.. 
 everyone you see is fake,, so having a real one is nothing special anymore anyways.


----------



## Katja (Jan 19, 2007)

*I personally LOVE the green one.  D&B and I don't have a history together, but I've seen their products in person, and they seem very durable.  Some are totally not my style, BUT some are appealing, like the one you're interested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I LOVE Isabelle Fiore bags though!

And whenever someone tells me they don't like the shirt I'm wearing, I respond nicely, "That's why I'm wearing it, and you're not." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 19, 2007)

I love them all (I have the D & B multicolor, Coach signature swing and Coach leather hobo). Just not the graphic ones. I like monogram anything. It's your decision. Just make sure it's what you want and don't spend the money on "people" and what they think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Hype has some really nice ones and they're really big leather purses for your money on Bluefly.com.


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Well you asked if people like D & B right? So I let you know that I personally don't. I don't care where it's made I just personally have never come across a D & B bag. Based on design not on where the company is based. I guess you didn't want any negative feedback on D & B._

 
Personally, I don't like drama and that wasn't what I meant.  I just asked that because D&B and Coach are the most popular American Designer brand handbags (to my knowledge).  I was just asking


----------



## HallieC (Jan 25, 2007)

loves it! i want it in melon!


----------

